# Inspired by a tutorial by Sonrisa



## User67 (Jun 11, 2009)

Of course I am nowhere near as talented as her, but I thought I would give the eyes from her latest tutorial a shot......

Face:
Studio Fix Fluid foundation 
Select Cover-Up concealer
Blot powder
Shadester Sculpt powder
Tahitian Sand beauty powder
Desirous blush

Eyes:
Motif e/s
Vanilla pigment
Beautiful Iris e/s
Sushi Flower e/s
Burnt Burgandy pigment
Goldenrod e/s 
Blacktrack fluidline
Smolder e/l
Ardell Demi Wispy lashes

Lips:
Burgandy l/l
Velvet Teddy l/s
Bonus Beat l/g



















I swear the lipliner was more blended IRL, I don't know why it always looks like that in pics!


----------



## BrokefromMAC (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! This is amazing. The colors and the blending are super pretty.


----------



## n_c (Jun 11, 2009)

Those colors look so pretty! LOVE this one


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 11, 2009)

Everything you do is flawless..love this (as usual)


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 11, 2009)

lulz... i'm watching that vid right now!!!

this is fab!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

You did great...this is awesome and you are beautiful


----------



## blackeneddove (Jun 11, 2009)

Sooo amazing, I love it!


----------



## User38 (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazing colors and use.. beautiful application


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 11, 2009)

Very pretty, I love bright pink eyeshadow on you, I have a hard time pulling it off!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 11, 2009)

nowhere near as talented? girl, you got talent!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your nails are hotttt!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 11, 2009)

Absolutely FLAWLESS like everything else you do!!


----------



## x0besoz (Jun 11, 2009)

ur so effin gorg! and the make-up up just helps accent that love the blending !


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 12, 2009)

Nyla! your beautiful! you did an amazing job and that blush is perfect on you!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just stunning! OMG I would kill for those lips!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 12, 2009)

You're so beautiful!

btw what nail polish are you wearing?


----------



## moonlit (Jun 12, 2009)

good job!


----------



## rbella (Jun 12, 2009)

Girl, you have talent oozing out of every single pore!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 12, 2009)

Love the eye, but the mouth could have been without that dark liner.

Anyway, I would love to see dark mouth and nude eyes from you.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 12, 2009)

This looks amazing!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 12, 2009)

this is sooooo gorgeous! *added to favourite looks forlder*


----------



## joey444 (Jun 12, 2009)

Love the colors and I loooooove the nail polish!


----------



## User67 (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_You're so beautiful!

btw what nail polish are you wearing?_

 
Thanks! I'm wearing Japanese Koi by China Glaze.


----------



## User67 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jun 12, 2009)

so colorful and pretty.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 12, 2009)

so pretty! i love the colors. u are so talented!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 12, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 13, 2009)

You are very talented and beautiful at that!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 13, 2009)

I loved that tut, too! I think you did a great job


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2009)

Love the eyes!


----------



## jollystuikie (Jun 13, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 19, 2009)

love the eye and the pop of yellow when you closed your eye!


----------



## macfabulous (Jun 19, 2009)

very pretty...where did u see this tutorial? i wanna c it


----------



## bellovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

you did a great job - and i love your nails
bel x


----------



## Laurie (Jun 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! Love the nails!


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Jun 19, 2009)

you look beauty-beauty beauytful


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 19, 2009)

You have such beautiful skin, I'm jealous.


----------



## User67 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macfabulous* 

 
_very pretty...where did u see this tutorial? i wanna c it_

 
Thanks! It's a tutorial by Sonrisa, but it's on Petrilude's youtube channel.


----------



## mello (Jun 19, 2009)

First of all, I LOVE your lips.
and second, your nails are amazing.

but i love this look, too!


----------



## siemenss (Jun 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## kimmy (Jun 20, 2009)

you look stunning!


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 20, 2009)

I love these colours on you and I love the way you blended them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You always look great and I truly enjoy your FOTDs!


----------



## nongoma (Jun 20, 2009)

perfecto!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 20, 2009)

Hunny please you are just as talented! Love your looks, bold and well done! I love your haircut on you!


----------



## xobaby89 (Jun 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

I didn't look at your inspiration, but your look is amazing! Super beautiful! Great job! =)


----------



## Lovinbaby83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Lovely


----------

